# Welche Rolle?



## Tisie (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich brauche eine neue Rolle zum Hecht- und Meerforellenfischen. Die Rolle soll einen großen Kern haben und salzwasserfest sein. Bisher habe ich ins Auge gefaßt:

- Loop Evotec CLW 5eight
- Shimano Biocraft LA 7/8
- Vosseler DC 4
- Vision GT 79

Aus rein praktischer Sicht, ist die Loop wohl klarer Preis-Leistungssieger. Auch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob eine Alu-Rolle nicht sogar weniger robust ist, wenn sie mal auf den Boden fällt. Aber Alu sieht natürlich besser aus und wenn es danach ginge, wäre eine blau eloxierte Vision XLA mein Traum :k ... aber die ist preislich eigentlich schon weit über dem, was ich ausgeben möchte.

Wie beurteilt Ihr die oben genannten Rollen (auch die Vision XLA) bez. folgender Eigenschaften:

- Handling (Spulenwechsel, Bremseeinstellung und -wirkung, Laufeigenschaften, ...)
- Robustheit (vor allem bez. Salzwasser, wie verdaut sie Schläge/Stürze, ...)
- Schnurfassung (mind. WF8 bzw. SK+Runningline und 100m 30lbs Backing)

???

Welche Alternativen bis 200€ sind noch empfehlenswert?

Vielen Dank, Matthias

EDIT: Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich noch auf meine andere Frage verweisen.


----------



## snoekbaars (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin Matthias!!

Die Vision und die BioCraft kenne ich nicht.
#d
Was man aber darüber hört ist im Allgemeinen positiv.
:q
Die Vosseler DC 4 hab' ich auch. Bespult mit ner 8er PounchPro. Wenn ich es zum nächsten Stammtisch schaffe und Du möchtest kannst Du sie mal mit der Bespulung zum testen geliehen haben.
#h
Meine Meinung über die Loop kennst Du ja.
Ich bin aktuell doch ein wenig auf dem Waterworks/Lamson - Trip.
|rolleyes
Hat bei mir aber noch Zeit.

Ich bin auch gespannt was die anderen Freaks hier beisteuern!! 

TL
Ralph


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin Matthias,
die Vosseler DC 4.Habe die selber seid 2 Jahren einfach TOP.
Die Qualität ist nicht schlechter als die Evotec oder Danielsson.

Gruß
Krzysztof


----------



## mickeyfinn (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hi Matthias,
die DC4 scheint eine beliebte Rolle zu sein. Auch ich fische sie mit 'ner 8er Pounch und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr solide verarbeitet, gutes Bremssystem, sieht schick aus (meine Meinung) und über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kann man auch nicht meckern. Wie sich die Rolle bei einem Sturz auf hartem Untergrund verhält kann ich dir nicht verraten, würde es auch nicht ausprobieren. Meine etwas ältere Loop Dry Fly hat einen Fall aus 1 Meter Höhe auf Marmorfußboden jedenfalls mit 'ner  anständigen Delle quittiert. Aber die ist auch noch einen Tick leichter konstruiert. Ansonsten, Salzwasser greift alle Materialien an. Ich spüle immer mit Leitungswasser nach. Auch glaube ich, daß sich höherwertigen Fliegenrollen qualitativ nicht viel nehmen und das Aussehen den Kauf hauptsächlich entscheidet. Is halt doch irgendwie 'n Lustobjekt.

Gruß Mickeyfinn


----------



## htp55 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo,
wenn Du noch ein paar € drauflegst, könntest Du Dir auch die meiner Meinung nach beste Rolle im 200 € Segment kaufen.

Link !

Danielsson - FW 5eightSchnurfassung: WF-7 + 250 yds./20 Lbs.. 
*Gewicht: 128gr.* #6 Durchmesser: 95 mm. 




Sie hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass man auch eine 4seven-Ersatzspule montieren kann, was das Ding auch für niedrigere Schnurklassen interessant macht.


----------



## Tisie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Oha, 3:0 für die DC4 |thinkerg: ... scheint ja wirklich eine sehr beliebte Rolle zu sein. Ich hatte die im Laden auch schon in der Hand, für den Preis macht die Rolle einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und "Made in Germany" ist natürlich auch ein Argument für die Vosseler. Allerdings kam sie mir recht klein vor |kopfkrat 

Wieviel Backing paßt denn unter die 8er Pounch Pro (bei der LA-Spule)? Oder verwendet Ihr die DC4 mit Normalkern-Spule?

@Mickeyfinn: Die Leitungswasserspülung nach Salzwassergebrauch ist für mich selbstverständlich, aber ich habe schon von verschiedenen Rollen gehört, die trotzdem schnell die Grätsche gemacht haben (Bremssystem weggegammelt, Blasen und Rost unter der Oberflächenbeschichtung, usw.). Sowas möchte ich durch den Kauf der richtigen Rolle möglichst umgehen 

@Ralph: Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot! Wenn ich mich bis zum nächsten Stammtisch noch nicht entschieden habe, kannst Du Deine DC4 gerne mitbringen. Ich melde mich dann nochmal.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

Edit:

@Hermann: Die Danielson FW wäre auch 'ne (recht teure) Alternative, aber wie ist das denn bei der 5eight mit der Schnurfassung? Die Rolle macht auf mich einen recht zierlichen Eindruck.


----------



## Uwe_H (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Ich habe auf meiner Danielsson FW 5eight bei einer WF7 100m 30lbs Backing drunter...und da ist noch Platz für mehr Backing...

Auf der LW 8twelve habe ich dann 200m 30lbs drunter bei einer Guideline WF8 RS Leine...da ist auch noch etwas Luft...

Die E-Spule zur LW ist mir aus ca einen Meter Höhe auf einen Schotterboden gefallen...da war natürlich ne Delle drin am Rand, aber das liess sich mit einem Leatherman wieder halbwegs geradebiegen...zumindest so, dass sich die Rolle ohne weiteres ordentlich fischen lässt, ist zwar ärgerlich, funktioniert aber...

Mein Tip: Such dir noch was von Danielsson aus, oder frag Bekannte von dir, und dann bestellst du direkt in Schweden!!! Ab 5000 Kronen Bestellwert kommt es Versandkostenfrei!!! Das macht sich bemerkbar...ist einfach alles etwas günstiger...schaust du einfach mal auf der Seite vom Hersteller, dort ist ja auch der schwedische Shop zu finden!!!

Und das gekapselte Bremssystem ist halt einfach top...über das Design verliere ich hier mal keine Worte...:q


----------



## lenzens1 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo,

auf die Vosseler DC4 passt die Pounch locker drauf, die besteht doch fast nur aus der Runningline. Mit der Vosseler haettest Du auch die Option eine Standartspule zusaetzlich zu erwerben,
mit welcher Du eine Schnurklasse hoeher ebenfalls abdecken wuerdest. Salzwasserbestaendig ist die Rolle ebenfalls, allersdings (meine Empfindung) ist die Rolle nicht ganz so leicht.
Es kommt allerdings auf deine Rute ebenfalls an. Die Featherweight ist natuerlich super leicht und an einer leichten 8ter Rute ein echter Traum. Ist deine Rute allerdings mittelschwer, dann wirst Du sehen, dass sie Featherweight die falsche Rolle ist, da die Ruten-Rollen-Kombination kopflastig wird. Die Rolle stellt das Gegengewicht dar.
Ich habe beide Rolle gefischt und kann beide ohne weiteres empfehlen.
Der Spulenwechsel ist bei der Vosseler viel schneller als bei der Featherweight, aber das wuerde ich nicht zu stark bewerten.
Von der Vision hab ich keinen Plan, aber ich weiss, dass die zuvorgenannten Rollen in ihren Heimatlaendern produziert werden und somit qualitativ sehr gut sind. Frag doch mal deinen
Visionhaendler wo seine Rollen produziert werden, ich tippe auf China (muss nicht schlecht sein, Simms z,B. produziert einen Teil seiner Kollektion auch dort).

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Daniel


----------



## torstenhtr (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Matthias,

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben hab, ich persöhnlich finde die Konstruktion der Vosseler genial gelungen - etwas verstehe ich von Mechanik. So ist zum Beispiel der zentrale Zylinder auf INA-Nadelrollen gelagert und die Rolle scheint einen sehr robusten Rahmen zu besitzen, auch die Lösung mit den Teflon Zylindern als Bremse finde ich innovativ. Wenn ich mir wieder eine teuere Rolle kaufe, wird diese die 1. Wahl sein - auch wegem deutschen Support. Bin zwar relativ zufrieden mit meiner BFR Modula, aber ich finde die Vosseler ist die bessere Konstruktion.

Es gibt einige die diese Rolle auf Bonefish usw. eingesetzt haben, problemlos. Das dürfte wohl keine der Plasterollen überleben, denn prinzipiell besitzen diese eine schlechte Wärmeableitung. Wenn du sowas brauchst, täte es auch ne 15 Euro Rolle wie die Exori Big Trout LA - so eine hab ich jetzt 130 Tage problemlos im Einsatz.

Blasen etc. können eigentlich auch nur lackierte Rollen entwickeln, bei einer guten Anodisierung eigentlich nicht möglich. Meine BFR zeigt nach Salzwassereinsatz keinerlei Probleme, und ich bin zu faul die abzuwaschen.

Was Backing betrifft: nimm doch 37er Fireline, da kriegst du ne Menge drauf, hab ich auf der BFR - hab auch einen Drill simuliert (mangelns kampfstarker Fische) 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Tobsn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin Tilsie,

kann Dir zu Vosseler etc. nicht viel sagen, dafür aber zur Danielson. Hab selber ne FW und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Gerät! absolut Salzwassertauglich auch ohne Abspülen. Ein Freund von mir fischt die seit Jahren in der Ostsee ohne die zu wässern. Die meisten Jungs die ich kenne fischen Danielsson/Loop und das nicht ohne Grund. Sind übrigens alles, wie auch ich, Leute die an der Kyste wohnen und daher wohl auch etwas öfter dort fischen gehen als Menschen aus dem Binnenland. Die Rolle wäre für mich definitiv immer die erste Wahl. Hab den Kauf noch nicht einmal bereut, da es übrigens auch die erste Rolle ist, die ich kenne, die das Prädikat Salzwassertauglich wirklich verdient.

T


----------



## Uwe (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hey Tisie,

ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen wie es dir geht...
Ach, welch treffliche immer wieder geführte und doch nicht weiterhelfende Diskussion!
Hatte im Frühjahr dieselbe Entschiedung zu treffen. 
Ich wollte mich zwischen einer neuen Okuma (weiß gar nich mehr dat Ding heißt, ist so ähnlich wie die Shimano..) und der Vosseler DC4 (die habe ich bereits als DC3 mit beiden Spulen und bin sehr zufrieden) entscheiden. 
Ich hatte beide Rollen zu Hause . Das Fassungsvermögen der DC war mir mit ner Basstaper #8 zu klein, obwohl sie draufpasste, natürlich mit Backing. Man musste halt die letzten, dicken Meter mit dem Finger führen, dass wollte ich nicht. Außerdem hat die Bremse ein gaaaanz klitzekleinesbisschen beim Anlauf geruckt. War übrigens bei beiden Rollen so.
Irgendwie wußßte ich, ich würde damit nicht vollständig glücklich werden, obwohl die DC mit Sicherheit alle anglerischen Notwendigkeiten problemlos abdeckt und erfüllt!!!!!
Ach ja, nebenbei war sie mir auch zu schwer, da ich die Rolle auch an einer 6er Rute fischen wollte.
Also, nach langem hin und her hab ich mich dann auch für die Danielsson FW 5eight zusammen mit der Spule der 4six entschieden. Und was soll ich sagen, ich hab die Euronen mehr noch keine Sekunde bereut!!!
Diese Bremse zuckt aber auch sowas von absolut überhauptgarnienich! Dei Spule ist sowas von spielfrei, da kann nicht mal Teutonische Handwerkskunst mithalten und natürlich wiegt sie eben nur 3/4 der DC.
Dafür kostet sie halt mehr.
Fazit:
Das was Danielsson kann braucht man, glaub ich, zum angeln nicht wirklich unbedingt. Vosseler macht topp Qualitätsarbeit und es ist ein Freude damit zu fischen.
Aber geiler ist die Schwedin schon!!!!
Ich sach ma so:
Vosseler: Arbeitsgerät
Danielsson:Soulfoot

Mein Tipp, kauf die Loop, die ist so günstig, die erfüllt alle Anforderungen (hab noch nie ne Compo-Rolle in der Hand gehabt, die so präzise verarbeitet ist!!!) und Du sparst das Geld, damit du Dir die Danielsson nächstes Jahr kaufen kannst!!!!#6 

Ach so, noch was, bevor meine gute FW auch nur am Wasser war, ist sie aus meiner Hand der Schwerkraft auf unsere guten stabilen Kellerfliesen gefolgt. Ergebnis: Nichts zu finden!!!

So jetzt mach was draus


----------



## salmohunter (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Tja ...das Angelgerät ..eine Glaubensfrage ..also mein Tip wäre eine Redington AL #7/8 in schwarz oder besser noch in gold beide sind absolut Salzwassertauglich sehen super aus und sind technisch kaum zu toppen, einziger Wehrmutstropfen...es gibt sie offiziell nicht mehr, aber bei eBay sind gelegentlich gute Exemplare - teilweise sogar neu - für ca. 100 Euros zu erwerben,
ich fische die AL seit Jahren an der Küste und bin sehr zufrieden kann auch keinen nachteiligen Unterschied zur Vossler - die ich auch fische - feststellen.

Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Ace (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hi Mathias

Auch meine absolute Empfehlung gilt der Danielson FW 5eight
Diese Rolle hat einfach alles.
absolute Referenzklasse in Sachen Bremse, Anlaufwiederstand, Optik, Robustheit, Verarbeitung, Gewicht, Salzwassertauglichkeit etc.
Was mich aber letztendlich total überzeugt hat ist ihre Praxistauglichkeit, sie funktioniert einfach immer und überall...ohne Kompromisse.
Und das bei hervorragender Bedienbarkeit.
Ich fische die 5eight an der Küste und am Fluss auf Meerforellen und die 2six an der 5ér auf Bafo & Äsche. 
Dem höheren Preis gegenüber der Vosseler wird sie durch die bessere Bremse, dem deutlich geringeren Gewicht, der höheren Schnurfassung(auf meiner sind   
150m 20lb Backing und eine Loop Long Distance WF8F plus Reserve) und der größeren Einsatzbreite mehr als gerecht.

Die 39 Euronen über deiner persönlichen Grenze wären super angelegt.

hab noch zwei evtl. Meinungsverstärker angehängt
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin, moin,

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge!

Nach Euren Erfahrungen zu urteilen liegen DC4 und FW 5eight qualitativ etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Für die DC4 spricht der Preis und der etwas robustere Eindruck (rein subjektiv), aber sie ist schwerer und die Schnurfassung ist mir evtl. etwas zu knapp. Die FW 5Eight sieht natürlich sehr sexy aus :k, ist super leicht, hat mehr Schnurfassung, aber kostet auch etwas mehr.

Nochmal zum Gewicht, die Rolle ist für rel. leichte 7/8er Ruten (HM2 SW & BlueLine) ... könnte die FW 5eight dafür evtl. sogar zu leicht sein? An welchen Ruten fischt Ihr die Rolle und wie balanciert sie diese aus?

Zu den Vision Rollen kann niemand etwas sagen?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank, Matthias

EDIT:

@Mathias: Tolle "Meinungsverstärker" *lechz* |rolleyes, Petri Heil! Ob ich es wirklich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ohne MeeFo-Kontakt aushalte? #d

Die MeeFo auf dem rechten Bild ist aus dem Fluß?


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Fische die FW auch an ner 8er HM2 und komme damit gut zurecht...


----------



## Ace (23. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

@Mathias
 jo die 2. ist aus´m Fluss

Ich fische eine 8ér Loomis GL3...passt wie Arsch auf Eimer

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Rolle für moderne 7/8er Ruten zu leicht ist.
Die Rolle wiegt 128g + Backing + Schnur dass passt immer.

Ich hatte mal eine Vision Extreme79 ... die Bremse war in Sachen Anlaufwiederstand und Einstellbarkeit nicht vergleichbar mit der Danielson.


----------



## snoekbaars (23. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Also das mit dem Rollengewicht kann individuell so oder so sein.
Ich persönlich fische auch an leichteren Ruten höherer Schnurklassen (so ab 7 oder 8) gerne "schwerere" Rollen.
Bei leichteren Leinenklassen darf's dann aber auch gerne eine sehr leichte Rolle sein.
Keine Ahnung warum.
Am Rhein kannte ich Jemanden der sonst geilste Winston Ruten mit ATH-Rollen fischte, dort aber in den Buhnen eine Yad-Fliegenrute der Klasse 7-8 mit einer Teeny T-300 und einer banalen Battenkill-Alugußrolle erfolgreich an der Strömungskante auf Zander fischte und meinte, das Gerät sei dafür nicht zu toppen.

Was ich sagen will: man muss es ausprobieren.


----------



## snoekbaars (23. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Nochwas zum Thema:

@Matthias:
Guggst Du hier!


----------



## Rausreißer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge!
> 
> ...



Nee, da stimmt so nicht. (nach meiner Meinung) |wavey: 

Die Vosseler ist eine tolle Rolle im monetären Bereich von 160 Teuronen. Da ist das Teil nicht zu topen.

Aber schlimmer geht immer und ganz besonders bei der Bremse. Dann ist Daniels*s*on nun mal ganz vorne, aber auch um Faktor 2 teuerer.

Das ist der Punkt.

Und mal als Kritik zu Vosseler "S" angemerkt: Eine "3 Punkt-Bremse" ist technisch n.i.o., wenn man Überlegungen zu  Adhäsions und Kohäsions-Kräften mit einbezieht.

Als physikalischer Laie würde ich so was nur einsetzen, wenn ich  mit statischen Kräften Probleme bekommen würde. 
Und das ist bei den bei einer Fliegenrolle zu erwartenden Umdrehungszahlen für mich ausgeschlossen.  

Insofern ist das Konzept der Vosseler-Bremsen  bestimmt nicht beim Porsche ( der ja in der Nähe sitzt) abgesprochen worden. :q 

Da können sich die Vosseler-Schwaben beim Bremsenbau nur verbessern. #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## polli (29. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Nur Danielson!

Ich habe beide Rollen in Gebrauch ( Vosseler DC2, Danielson FW 4 ).
Den Aspekt der Korrosionsbeständigkeit ausser Acht lassend ( kein Salzwasser in RLP...|supergri ), würde ich die Danielson auf jeden Fall vorziehen. 
Die Bremse ist m.E. die Bessere.

Zumal der Aspekt mit dem Spulentausch die Preise langfristig relativiert, spätestens nach der zweiten Vosseler (DC3) rechnet man auf einem anderen Niveau...


PS: Verkaufe Vossler DC2...|supergri 

Nenee, nur Spaß


----------



## Tobsn (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Im Grunde ist es doch so, kaufst Du Dir die Vosseler, wirst Du irgendwann doch wieder "upgraden" wollen. IMHO gibt es aber kaum etwas besseres als die Danielsson Rollen, damit hast Du dann endgültig Ruhe...


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Ich hoffe mir als Händler wird verziehen, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das was Tobsn geschrieben hat nur bestätigen.
Natürlich sind die Vosseler-Rollen schön und funktional, aber auch ich bin nach kurzer Testphase auf die Danielsson FW-Rollen umgestiegen.
Die Rolle ist in dieser Preisklasse, in meinen Augen, einfach unschlagbar (und nimmt es auch mit teureren Modellen auf) und ich kann bei der FW 4seven und 5eight sogar die Spulen gegeneinander tauschen, brauche ergo also nur eine Rolle mit zwei verschiedenen Spulen um ganz unterschiedliche Schnurklassen damit bedienen zu können. 

Ist aber natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Rausreißer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Interessanter Diskussionsaspekt Jungs. :m 

Ich habe mir die Vosseler vor einem Jahr geholt und möchte aber nicht ausschließen das ich mir die Danielsson nicht ev. auch noch kaufe.

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht in den nächsten 10- 14 Monaten. 

Ich habe mich beruflich recht intensiv mit den Instrumenten der „Kaufteilpreisanalyse“ aber auch mit den Instrumenten der  „Wertanalyse“ im Hochpreissegment der Automobilbranche auseinandersetzen müssen.

Unter solchen Überlegungen kommen einige Preise für unser Hobby bei mir schlecht an und ich tendiere dann ohne Scham das gesparte Geld lieber mal in einen netten Trip zu einer echt guten Location zu investieren.

Karsten-Berlin schrieb hier mal sinngemäß für mich recht eindrucksvoll: Overtackled and underfished.  

Nun, soviel aus meinen Überlegungen zu diesen 150 Teuros Differenz zu den beiden Systemen. Irgendwann muss man sich ja mal entscheiden.

Und vielleicht gibt es ja in ein paar Monaten eine Rolle mit besseren Eigenschaften die Ihren Preis für mich wert ist. 

Der Ansatz von Tisie war übrigens: „unter 200 €“ 

Da ist man mit der Vosseler immer noch am besten bedient, nach meiner Meinung.

Gernot :m


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

http://danielsson-flyreels.se/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_26&products_id=40

Da kann man sich die Dinger direkt beim Hersteller in Schweden bestellen...kostet SEK 2180, das sind rund € 250...da sucht mans iche inen Kollegen der auch noch bestellt und ab 5000 Kronen kommen die Sachen nämlich versandkostenfrei aus Schweden nach Hause...


----------



## Rausreißer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Na, fast, Uwe:
Stand der S-Krone am Mittwoch, dem 30.8 war:

2800 Schwedische Kronen = 302.715 Euro
Mittelkurs war 0.10806 / 0.10811 (Geld/Brief)  zum Teuro 

Ich guck jetzt auch mal ob bei mir noch was aus den Highlands rumsteht. #6 

Besten Gruß, :m 

Gernot  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Ich würde dann wirklich mehr zur LW 6nine raten.

Gernot #h


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Na, fast, Uwe:
> Stand der S-Krone am Mittwoch, dem 30.8 war:
> 
> 2800 Schwedische Kronen = 302.715 Euro
> ...



Die LW habe ich als 8twelve auf meiner Sage Fli #8 drauf...eine richtig scharfe Kombo!!! Allerdings entfernen wir uns immer mehr von den 200€ Limit...


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Rausreißer,


> Unter solchen Überlegungen kommen einige Preise für unser Hobby bei mir schlecht an und ich tendiere dann ohne Scham das gesparte Geld lieber mal in einen netten Trip zu einer echt guten Location zu investieren.


jedem seinen Standpunkt, kein Problem.




> Nun, soviel aus meinen Überlegungen zu diesen 150 Teuros Differenz zu den beiden Systemen. Irgendwann muss man sich ja mal entscheiden.


Wie kommst du auf einen Preisunterschied von 150.- Euro zwischen der DC 4 und der SW-Serie (oder hast du die SW mit der LW Serie verwechselt)?




> Ich würde dann wirklich mehr zur LW 6nine raten.


Diese ist mit einer Schnurfassung von WF-9 + 240 yds. 20 Lbs. Backing (Herstellerangaben) nun wirklich für eine 7´er Rute etwas überdimensioniert.
Zudem macht es keinen Sinn zwei Rollen so unterschiedlicher Größe miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------



## lenzens1 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo,


> Wie kommst du auf einen Preisunterschied von 150.- Euro zwischen der DC 4 und der SW-Serie (oder hast du die SW mit der LW Serie verwechselt)?


 
Was ist denn SW?;+ 

Die FW 5eight kostet ca. 260 EUR
Die Vosseler DC 4 ca. 170 EUR
---------
ca. 90 EUR



> Ich würde dann wirklich mehr zur LW 6nine raten.


Der Vergleich passt doch bombig, und Uwe wollte doch nur untermauern, dass die LW ne richtig "scharfe" Rolle ist,
kann ich Ihm nur zustimmen!!#6 

Beste Gruesse


----------



## AGV Furrer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo lenzens1,

1. 





> Was ist denn SW?


Sorry, Tipfehler#q, war natürlich die FW gemeint. 

2. Wie du schon ganz richtig gerechnet hast beträgt der Preisunterschied (bei deinem Anbieter der FW-Rolle) nur 90.- Euro, und nicht, wie von Rausreißer errechnet, 150.- Euro.

3. Nichts gegen die LW 6nine, ich denke nur es bringt:
a. im Vergleich nicht wirklich viel wenn man Rollen so unterschiedlicher Größe und Preisklasse miteinander vergleicht;
b. war bisher von der LW Serie die Rede (welche um einiges günstiger und auch leichter ist);
c. es nützt auch wenig wenn jetzt immer noch mehr Rollen zur Diskussion gestellt werden.



Nicht böse sein #d , ist nicht persönlich gemeint #d , sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## lenzens1 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Wunderbar, sehe ich alles genauso!#6 

Viele Gruesse


----------



## polli (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> ...im Vergleich nicht wirklich viel wenn man Rollen so unterschiedlicher Größe und Preisklasse miteinander vergleicht;



Ein entschiedenes JEIN.

Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, möchte nur klarstellen:
Ich habe im Moment eine Rolle im Bau und hatte nach einer Bremse Ausschau gehalten.
Ich habe dann mal vorhandenes Rollenmaterial gesichtet.
Und da ich wie erwähnt eine DC2 habe und Vosseler bekanntermaßen in Deutschland sitzt war das interessant.
Nach einigem Grübelns der Explosionszeichnung ergab sich dann folgendes: Die Bremse von DC2 bis DC4 sind absolut identisch...
Der Ersatzteilpreis und der Kompromiss an die Produktionskosten lassen wohl grüßen.
Also läßt sich eine Bremse zwar nicht direkt vergleichen (anderes Moment....) aber sagt dann doch etwas aus.

PS.: Andere deutsche Rollenhersteller verfahren genauso....


----------



## Rausreißer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin Jungs,

Es ging mir wie Uwe schrieb um die LW- Serie, soorry Volker nicht um die FW.
Da her der Preis. Nochmals sorry für das Missverständnis. |wavey: 

Letztendlich ist die FW bestimmt auch eine hervorragende Rolle und auch wenn Danielsson diese zwar nicht als salzwassertauglich besonders hervorstellt, meine ich 
dass wenn man sein Gerät einigermaßen pflegt alle Rollen in der Preisklasse über 150€ in der Ostsee fischen kann.

Da kann ich Ace mit seinen Erfahrungen zur FW nur als Beispiel angeben.

Aber zur Bremse Polli, da bin ich ja neugierig, Danielsson stellt sich auch so auf, als ob die gekapselten Bremsen mit dem Carbonsystem in allen 4 Serien gleich sind.
Hast Du da mal gesucht?

Hmmm, wie auch immer, dass würde mich dann zu der Original 2W, bzw. 3 W hinführen, die ja preislich schon ein Schnapper sind.  Leider in schwarz, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.

Hat da jemand mit Erfahrungen? 

@ Tisie: Ich hoffe ich hab Dir nicht den Thread kaputt geschwatzt #t 


Gernot #h


----------



## htp55 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> 1.
> Sorry, Tipfehler#q, war natürlich die FW gemeint.....
> 
> 
> b. *war bisher von der LW Serie die Rede (welche um einiges günstiger und auch leichter ist)*;



Hallo Volker, ordne Deine Gedanken ! :q
Ich vermute Du meinst schon wieder die FW, die günstiger und leichter als die LW ist, oder ?
Ich kenne einen Händler (), da bekommt man die FW 5eight schon für 239,- €, da ist die Preisdifferenz nur noch 70,- € !
Da der Händler kein Boardpartner ist, darf ich ihn vermutlich nur per PN nennen, oder ?


----------



## AGV Furrer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Gernot,
die ORIGINAL-Serie von Danielsson hat KEINE Bremse.
Sie hat nur eine Überlauf-Hemmung, die man aber bitte nicht wie eine herkömmlliche Bremse nutzen sollte.

Noch mal zur FW. Das sie sie selbe Bremse wie die LW besitzt, und auch bei dieser Serie alles wasserdich verpackt ist, sehe ich keine Problem darin die sie auch im Salzwasser ein zu setzen. 
Darüber hinaus sollte man eigenlich jedes Angelgeräte, Rute und Rolle, nach einem Angeltag am Meer ruhig mit lauwarmem Wasser abspülen.


----------



## htp55 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie auch immer, dass würde mich dann zu der Original 2W, bzw. 3 W hinführen, die ja preislich schon ein Schnapper sind.  Leider in schwarz, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.



Hallo Gernot,
die alte "original"-Serien sehen zwar astrein aus und sind relativ günstig, sie haben allerdings nur eine Hemmung und keine Bremse, m.a.W. das Einkurbeln der Leine ist genauso schwer/leicht, wie das abziehen. Mich persönlich hat das nach einiger Zeit genervt (bei meiner alten Compo-Rolle).


----------



## AGV Furrer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Herrmann,
du hast natürlich Recht mit deiner Rüge.
Ich meinte die FW-Serie. 
Aber wenn du mal auf die Uhrzeit schaust wann ich das geschrieben habe, heute früh um 4:20, dann kannst du dies vielleicht als kleine Entschuldigung gelten lassen.

Und zu deiner Frage ob du den NICHT-BOARDPARTNER, bei dem du die Rolle für 239.- Euro gesehen hast, hier öffentlich nennen darfst kann ich natürlich nichts sagen.
Das müßen andere entscheiden.


----------



## htp55 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Ups, doppelt. Volker war schneller (in Sachen "original").


----------



## AGV Furrer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



> Hallo Gernot,
> die alte "original"-Serien sehen zwar astrein aus und sind relativ günstig, sie haben allerdings nur eine Hemmung und keine Bremse, m.a.W. das Einkurbeln der Leine ist genauso schwer/leicht, wie das abziehen. Mich persönlich hat das nach einiger Zeit genervt (bei meiner alten Compo-Rolle).


 
Hallo Hermann,
dann hast du die Überlaufhemmung aber viel zu fest angezogen. Sie soll wirklich nur ein selbständiges Drehen der Spule verhindern.
Davon abgesehen ist die ORIGINAL eine unglaublich schöne und sauber verarbeitete Serie die sich super zum leichten Fischen (würde sagen bis AFTMA 5) eignet.
Man sollte sich allerdings darüber im klaren sein das die Bremsung mittels Finger/Handballen zu erfolgen hat. 
Dafür spart man viel Gewicht und hat nicht nur einen noch direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch, sondern die "Finger/Handballenbremse" kann natürlich auch viel schneller reagieren als eine mechanische.


----------



## htp55 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> .....dann kannst du dies vielleicht als kleine Entschuldigung gelten lassen.


Gerade noch so eben.



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Frage ob du den NICHT-BOARDPARTNER, bei dem du die Rolle für 239.- Euro gesehen hast, hier öffentlich nennen darfst kann ich natürlich nichts sagen.
> Das müßen andere entscheiden.



Ich denke Tim oder Martin werden sich noch dazu äußern.


----------



## htp55 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Hermann,
> dann hast du die Überlaufhemmung aber viel zu fest angezogen. Sie soll wirklich nur ein selbständiges Drehen der Spule verhindern.



Ich hatte ja nur 'ne Compo  (dänische Kohlefaserrolle).


----------



## Gnilftz (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Ich heiße zwar nicht Tim oder Martin, 
aber ich weiß, dass n Tip von einem Boardie nicht unbedingt als Schleichwerbung ausgelegt wird. 

Hier gibt es die Rolle


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Off topic an : über kurz oder lang möchte ich mir noch eine LW 4seven zulegen. Nun habe ich bei Danielsson mal umgerechnet. Und das war teurer als bei einem Auktionhausverticker (  ). 290,95 € ohne Versand ( umgerechnet bei Danielsson) zu 274 € ohne Versand beim Auktionshausverticker. Dann würde ich doch eher in Deutschland bestellen |kopfkrat . Off topic aus.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Ich heiße zwar nicht Tim oder Martin,
> aber ich weiß, dass n Tip von einem Boardie nicht unbedingt als Schleichwerbung ausgelegt wird.
> 
> Hier gibt es die Rolle


 

Upps, da kostet die 4seven 298 €. Aber der hat ja noch einen anderen Shop  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Stingray schrieb:


> Upps, da kostet die 4seven 298 €. Aber der hat ja noch einen anderen Shop  .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Jo,
aber da mussu in einem Auktionshaus suchen... |rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Frage ob du den NICHT-BOARDPARTNER, bei dem du die Rolle für 239.- Euro gesehen hast, hier öffentlich nennen darfst kann ich natürlich nichts sagen.
> Das müßen andere entscheiden.





Da hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit #h 
Selbst wenn jemand Volker seinen Preis genannt hätte würde mich das nicht stören.


----------



## polli (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Aber zur Bremse Polli, da bin ich ja neugierig, Danielsson stellt sich auch so auf, als ob die gekapselten Bremsen mit dem Carbonsystem in allen 4 Serien gleich sind.
> Hast Du da mal gesucht?



Ich werd ma beim Kollegen schaun....:q


----------



## Uwe_H (31. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



polli schrieb:


> Ich werd ma beim Kollegen schaun....:q



@Polli: Du lässt die Finger von meiner LW, klar???  :q:q:q

Lass mir doch die Illusion etwas besseres zu besitzen...|kopfkrat...die FW hab ich ja auch...aber das ist ja auch gut so!!!#6


----------



## Rausreißer (1. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Wat nur eine Hemmung, |kopfkrat 
hmm, danke für die Info, da sind 180 Euro aber für eine 2 oder 3Wide Original Danielsson immer noch ein bisschen zuviel, jedenfalls für mich. 
Entzaubert mal wieder eine Marke etwas.

Aber Danke für die Info. Das ist schon genial hier im AB. :m 

Komm Uwe, hab dich nicht so gib polli die Rolle, sonst kommt der ja nicht weiter und schreibt nix mehr  :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## polli (2. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> @Polli: Du lässt die Finger von meiner LW, klar???  :q:q:q
> 
> Lass mir doch die Illusion etwas besseres zu besitzen...|kopfkrat...die FW hab ich ja auch...aber das ist ja auch gut so!!!#6



Es wird gar nicht weh tun....
Ich will bloß ein bisserl bohren...


----------



## AGV Furrer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



> RausreißerWat nur eine Hemmung, |kopfkrat
> hmm, danke für die Info, da sind 180 Euro aber für eine 2 oder 3Wide Original Danielsson immer noch ein bisschen zuviel, jedenfalls für mich.
> Entzaubert mal wieder eine Marke etwas.


 
Na ja, kommt darauf an wie man es sieht.
Braucht man bei einer 3´er oder 4´er Rute eine Scheibenbremse mit 1000 Grad hitzefesten Belägen die geeignet ist einen LKW am Berg gegen das Herunterrollen zu sichern?
Oder ist es nicht viel wichtiger eine Rolle zu besitzen die ohne Anfangswiederstand dem Fisch sofort Schnur geben kann, uns somit das fischen mit feinsten Vorfächern erlaubt, und die noch dazu untraleicht und zuverlässig ist?!?!?!? 

Zudem kenne ich keine Bremse die einfühliger und schneller reagieren kann als mein Daumen/Handballen.

Aber das ist natürlich, wie alles im Leben, reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



> Letztendlich ist die FW bestimmt auch eine hervorragende Rolle und auch wenn Danielsson diese zwar nicht als salzwassertauglich besonders hervorstellt, meine ich
> dass wenn man sein Gerät einigermaßen pflegt alle Rollen in der Preisklasse über 150€ in der Ostsee fischen kann.


 
Die FW ist 100%ig Salzwassertauglich. Fische die seit fast 2 Jahren ohne zu spülen und habe keine Probleme damit.



> Wat nur eine Hemmung, |kopfkrat
> hmm, danke für die Info, da sind 180 Euro aber für eine 2 oder 3Wide Original Danielsson immer noch ein bisschen zuviel, jedenfalls für mich.
> Entzaubert mal wieder eine Marke etwas.


 
Wegen es Entzauberns, die Traditional ist die erste Rolle, die Loop/Danielsson je hergestellt hat, also die erste Großkernrolle überhaupt. Damit haben hunderte von Anglern, bestimmt tausenden von Lachsen gefangen. Ohne Bremse und nur mit Abzugshemmung! IMHO eine extrem geile Rolle. Fische die "Midge" und will mir irgendwann auch noch die "Dryfly" zum Meerforellenfischen anlachen...

T


----------



## torstenhtr (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Tobsn,

>Wegen es Entzauberns, die Traditional ist die erste Rolle, die 
>Loop/Danielsson je hergestellt hat, also die erste Großkernrolle
>überhaupt.

Sorry, aber diese Behauptung ist schlicht *falsch*, ich weiss das es Danielsson behauptet aber es stimmt nicht. Z.B. hatte Hardy schon 1911 eine Large Arbor Rolle - schau mal in die Geschichte von denen: http://hardy.hardybc.com/history.php . Es gibt diverse andere ältere Rollen mit LA Konstruktion - siehe auch hier: http://www.tedgodfreys.com/1-HISTORY.html .

Ich persöhnlich finde die Aufhängung der originalen Loop eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Rausreißer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Technisch finde ich das weiterhin hier sehr spannend.

Volker, ich kann Dir nur zustimmen, um die Rolle mit dem Handballen zu steuern bedarf es nur einer Halbrahmenkonstruktion.
Wie es z.B. bei der Vosseler auch


> Fische die seit fast 2 Jahren ohne zu spülen.


Tobsn, das glaube ich Dir aufs Wort, würde ich nie in Abrede stellen. :q 

Mit 128 gr. ist die FW 5eihgt schon eine genial filigrane Rolle.
Die Vosseler hingegen wiegt mit 179 gr. echt einiges mehr.

Die Rolle erscheint mir irgendwie robuster. Und passte für mich einfach besser.

Ich denke die die Rollen gehen Ihren Weg,  bei dem Preis… 












Pic`s sind von Vosseler.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Tisie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Moin Jungs,

da ist man zwei Wochen im Urlaub und hier geht richtig die Post ab - wunderbar  

@Gernot:



Rausreißer schrieb:


> @ Tisie: Ich hoffe ich hab Dir nicht den Thread kaputt geschwatzt #t


Überhaupt nicht, genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt #6 

@Tobsn:



Tobsn schrieb:


> ... will mir irgendwann auch noch die "Dryfly" zum Meerforellenfischen anlachen...


Interessant! Welche Schnurklasse hast Du denn da im Auge?

Am Freitag werde ich bei unserem Stammtisch mal die DC4 und FW 5eight vergleichen, an mein Rütchen schrauben und mich dann auch irgendwann entscheiden 

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Beiträge!

Matthias


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo,

ich habe am Freitag mal die DC4 mit der FW 5eight verglichen ... die DC4 ist eine grundsolide Rolle, aber auch ziemlich schwer und mit etwas Spiel in der Spulenlagerung. Der Anlauf der Bremse ist auch nicht ganz ruckfrei.

Die FW 5eight macht auf mich einen deutlich hochwertigeren Eindruck und das beziehe ich nicht nur auf das sexy Design :l ... die Oberfläche ist besser verarbeitet, es gibt null Spiel in der Spulenlagerung und der Anlauf der Bremse ist absolut butterweich und ruckfrei. Nochmal zum Gewicht ... ich hatte ja Bedenken, daß die FW 5eight evtl. sogar zu leicht sein könnte, aber bespult mit Schnur und Backing balanciert sie meine HM2 perfekt aus 

Nun muß ich mich nur noch dazu durchringen, für einen "Schnurspeicher" so viel Geld auszugeben ... aber geil ist die Rolle schon |rolleyes 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... aber bespult mit Schnur und Backing balanciert sie meine HM2 perfekt aus



Haste dort extra schweres backing drauf gehabt ?#c 

Mit angegebenen 128 Gramm kann so ein Leichtgewicht sonst die Ballance nicht herstellen.:g

Beim fischen, also Schnur draußen, ist die ja noch mehr kopflastig als meine Kombo mir einer 198 Gramm Rolle.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Haste dort extra schweres backing drauf gehabt ?#c
> 
> Mit angegebenen 128 Gramm kann so ein Leichtgewicht sonst die Ballance nicht herstellen.:g


keine Ahnung, das war die Rolle von einem Vereinskollegen. Er hat da so eine Cortland Seatrout Schnur drauf (ich glaube in #7) und eben normal Backing. Meine HM2 ist das SW-Modell in 9'3 / #7-8 und wirkt ziemlich leicht ... das hat sich wirklich perfekt ausbalanciert (auf dem Finger im vorderen Drittel des Griffes). Der solide Alu-Rollenhalter bringt ja auch noch ein paar Gramm auf die Seite der Rolle.



gofishing schrieb:


> Beim fischen, also Schnur draußen, ist die ja noch mehr kopflastig als meine Kombo mir einer 198 Gramm Rolle.


Das ist mir schon klar und das Rollengewicht wird sicher oft überbewertet. Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit schweren Rollen (meine alte 8/9er System2 wiegt gefüllt >300g), aber ich dachte eben, daß bei so einer leichten Rolle die Rute noch kopflastiger erscheint.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Rausreißer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Nun muß ich mich nur noch dazu durchringen, für einen "Schnurspeicher" so viel Geld auszugeben ... aber geil ist die Rolle schon |rolleyes
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias




Hi Matthias, 
so etwas kann ja nur bedeuten, dass da Emotionen ins Spiel kommen.
Und dann ist die Sache ja wohl klar was Du machst… :m 

Viel Spaß mit der FW, ist schon ein schönes Stück. #6 

Besten Gruß nach Berlin (das ist Heute schon das 2. Mal)

Gernot  #h


----------



## AGV Furrer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Matthias,



> Nun muß ich mich nur noch dazu durchringen, für einen "Schnurspeicher" so viel Geld auszugeben ... aber geil ist die Rolle schon |rolleyes


 
Ja, billig sind beide "Schnurspeicher nicht, aber dafür bekommst du auch, gleich welche Rolle du kaufst, etwas wirklich feines.

Lass uns mal wissen welche Rolle das Rennen gewonnen hat.


----------



## Ace (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Saubere (Fast)Entscheidung Tisie...#6
Deine Erfahrungen decken sich genau mit meinen.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Gernot,

ja, ja, die Emotionen :k ... rational ist es auch nicht zu erklären, daß man für einen Gegenstand so viel Geld bezahlt, der zu Beginn und zum Ende eines Angeltages je einmal kurz benutzt wird (Schnur abziehen und wieder aufkurbeln) und sonst nur nutzlos an der Rute baumelt |kopfkrat 

Aber da der Kauf nicht drängt (ich hab da noch so 'ne olle CompoReel zur "Überbrückung" bis zur nächsten MeeFo-Tour im Frühjahr 2007), werde ich noch ein bißchen den Engel in mein linkes und den Teufel in mein rechtes Ohr flüstern lassen. Aber eigentlich - und da hat Ace den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen - ist die Entscheidung (im Herz) schon gefallen |rolleyes

Andererseits bekommt man für den Gegenwert dieses Objektes der Begierde auch eine gute Jerkbait-Ausrüstung. Schwierig, schwierig |kopfkrat ... naja, man muß eben Prioritäten setzen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fyggi (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hai Tisie,

solltest du dich doch für die Danielson FW entscheiden,  gibt es zumindest 2 Flifis, die mit dem gleichen gerät auf MeFo`s fischen#6 
War bei mir übrigends auch ne Bauch- (und natürlich Geld-) Sache. Könnte ich die auch noch was zu sagen, Nummer hast du ja........

Mark


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hi Mark,



Fyggi schrieb:


> Hai Tisie,
> 
> solltest du dich doch für die Danielson FW entscheiden,  gibt es zumindest 2 Flifis, die mit dem gleichen gerät auf MeFo`s fischen#6
> War bei mir übrigends auch ne Bauch- (und natürlich Geld-) Sache. Könnte ich die auch noch was zu sagen, Nummer hast du ja........
> ...


ich glaub's ja nicht :m ... ich klingel die Woche abends mal durch.

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

So, ich melde Vollzug und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer dieser federleichten Rolle von Danielsson 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die sachliche Diskussion sowie die tollen Tips und die gute Beratung von Euch! #6 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Tisie schrieb:


> So, ich melde Vollzug und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer dieser federleichten Rolle von Danielsson
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die sachliche Diskussion sowie die tollen Tips und die gute Beratung von Euch! #6
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Berlin, Matthias



Ja und??? Wie gefällt sie dir???


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Hallo Uwe,



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Ja und??? Wie gefällt sie dir???


watt für'ne Frage ... ich find die voll zum :v ... aber das Geld mußte ja irgendwie weg  

Nee, natürlich gefällt mir die Rolle sehr gut, sonst hätte sie das Duell gegen die anderen Alternativen auch nicht gewonnen 

Die erste Bewährungsprobe kommt Ende März: eine Woche Salzwasser :vik: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> 
> watt für'ne Frage ... ich find die voll zum :v ... aber das Geld mußte ja irgendwie weg
> ...



Denn mal viel Vergnügen...Meine Danielsson LW hat ihren Salzwassertest bereits hinter sich gebracht, die FW wird erst im Mai auf Salzwasserverträglichkeit getestet werden (es war mir immer bisher zu viel Aufwand unseren Bach einzusalzen...deswegen fahr ich mal nach Fehmarn...:q)


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Rolle?*

Vielen Dank, Uwe!

Leider habe ich die Befürchtung, daß die tolle Bremse weit weniger zum Einsatz kommt, als ich es gerne hätte |rolleyes 



Uwe_H schrieb:


> es war mir immer bisher zu viel Aufwand unseren Bach einzusalzen


DAS ist doch mal 'ne Idee ...  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

